# Southern California Retriever Club Field Trial



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Callbacks to the 4th series-20 dogs

1,2,3,5,7,8,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for Derby callbacks. Any news from the Open?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Marie-The first series should be finishing soon. It includes a blind.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Russ and Florence


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results

1st Justin Time Haylee's Lucky Penny O/Eugene Solomon H/Patti Kiernan

2nd Public Enemys Crime Boss O/H George Ibarra

3rd Mac's Cracker T.D. Molly N O/Steve McAfee H/Eric Fangsrud

4th Reveille's Hey There Georgie Girl O/Bill & Anita Daley H/Bill

RJ Grady's Lean Prime Time Hunter O/Heinrich Kellogg H/Patti Kiernan

JAMs 3,5,8,1011,12,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,24


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Callbacks to next series. Since there was a blind in the first series I am not sure if it is the 2nd or 3rd. 

50 Dogs

1,2,3,4,5,6,9,12,13,14,16,17,19,20,22,24,25,26,27,28,29,32,33,36,37,38,39,40,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,53,55,56,57,61,62,65,66,69,70,71,75,77,78,79


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Russ


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Callbacks to 4th series (23 dogs):

1,2,3,4,6,12,14,26,29,36,42,43,44,45,48,53,62,65,69,70,75,77,78

Dog 15 starts in the morning.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Make that rotation was 15 so Dog 26 starts in the morning.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any Q results or CB?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to 2nd series (23 dogs):

2,5,7,9,11,12,13,17,19,20,21,24,27,29,30,33,39,40,44,45,47,49,53

Dog 9 starts. Test dog at 7:45. Don't forget to set your clocks forward one hour for daylight savings time. It's going to be an early start!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to third series Amateur (18 dogs) -

2, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 13, 19, 20, 21, 27, 29, 30, 41, 44, 45, 47, 49


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to fourth series Amateur (11 dogs) -

5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 13, 19, 27, 30, 45, 47


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Results:

1st - Guide - Stroud-Swingle/Sargenti
2nd - Lacy - Warf & Zahornacky/Zahornacky
3rd - Trek - Myers
4th - Billie - Harris/Henninger
RJ - Free - Stroud-Swingle & M.& L. Moore/Sargenti

JAM's: 1, 2, 4, 29, 36, 48, 65, 69, 78


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

A very big thank you (and small brag) from me to Patti Kiernan who does an amazing job with our derby dog bringing home another Blue Ribbon this week.

Congratulations to all who finished!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1st - Guide - Stroud-Swingle/Sargenti
> 2nd - Lacy - Warf & Zahornacky/Zahornacky
> ...



Awesome!!!! Lacy and Trek!! Pompoms up and away  LOL


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur results -

1st Rudy/Darlene Sullivan
2nd Dizzy/Cyndi Howard
3rd Tazer/Debi Nicholls
4th Willie/Elaine Brock
RJ Rusty/Sharon van der Lee
J Tucker/Darlene Sullivan
J Blue/Casey Adams
J Tank/Matt Werner
J Bobby/Mary Ahlgren
J Cole/Wayne Carey

Congrats to all!


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations to Darlene, Cyndi, Debi and Elaine!! Way to go Ladies!!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Judy &Trek and Elaine & Willie


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Congratulations to Cyndi and Dizzy 


Congrats to Judy and Trek. 

All the hard work is paying off. Way to go ladies. 

Lorraine




Sharon van der Lee said:


> Amateur results -
> 
> 1st Rudy/Darlene Sullivan
> 2nd Dizzy/Cyndi Howard
> ...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Amateur results -
> 
> *1st Rudy/Darlene Sullivan*
> 2nd Dizzy/Cyndi Howard
> ...



Congrats Dar on a huge win with Rudy...knew it was just a matter of time...Kudos to trainer Don Remein


----------

